# How do I get Josie to stop biting me???



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is generally well behaved. Her only issue is that she bites me, not hard or anything, but just like she's playing. She also bites me when she gets frustrated that I'm not paying attention to her (like when I'm reading SM). 

I sternly say to her, "No bite!" but it doesn't help. I've tried taking her head and staring her down, to prove that she is not the boss, but it doesn't help. I've even been watching the "Dog Whisperer" marathon today and I've tried his whole "calm and assertive" thing, but it's doesn't seem to make much difference. My parents keep telling me to hit her, but I'm just not down with that. 

So, other than asking Cesar Milan to come to my house to help, (it really is a shame that he's married...) what else can I try to help Josie stop biting?

Josie says: What mommy? I don't have a problem with me biting you, what's your problem with it?

Steph and Josie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steph - first of all - DON'T LISTEN TO YOUR PARENTS--DON'T HIT HER!!!!!!

Next, try giving her a chew toy when she tries to bite you. I don't have any other suggestions, I'm sure others will. Good luck.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Steph - first of all - DON'T LISTEN TO YOUR PARENTS--DON'T HIT HER!!!!!!
> 
> Next, try giving her a chew toy when she tries to bite you. I don't have any other suggestions, I'm sure others will. Good luck.[/B]


Yup what Linda said!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

We have been going to puppy school. I think someone asked if they could put bitter apple on their hand. The trainer said yes, but suggested giving a toy to chew on. She also said to say ouch loudly. I think for jumping she said to turn your back to the dog and ignore them till they behave. I wonder if you say no bite and ignore her she might get the idea. Or say no bite and give her a toy to chew.

Barb


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

When Sparky was smaller and biting, I tried the yelping, ignoring etc. Didn't work. What did work is bringing in the little travel crate and him having a 1 minute time out. And I said "Time Out". I ignored him for that minute. If he bit again, back in he went. No Bite!!!! Time Out!!! Into the crate. 

Even now if he bites hard and I say "Do you want a Time Out, he stops immediately and looks at me...

It worked for him...might for you.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

> > When Sparky was smaller and biting, I tried the yelping, ignoring etc. Didn't work. What did work is bringing in the little travel crate and him having a 1 minute time out. And I said "Time Out". I ignored him for that minute. If he bit again, back in he went. No Bite!!!! Time Out!!! Into the crate.
> >
> > Even now if he bites hard and I say "Do you want a Time Out, he stops immediately and looks at me...
> >
> ...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the advice so quickly! I'll try the chew toy thing and see what happens.

Just to clarify: I would never hit her, that's why I'm looking for other options, because I'm just not okay with hitting my baby. 

Steph and Josie

Ooooh, I like the time out suggestion!! I may have to try that first. 

Thanks so much, I just love this forum and all the nice people!!!

I had better go and get Josie's favorite frog from under the coffee table before she gets herself stuck.

Steph and Josie


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> When Sparky was smaller and biting, I tried the yelping, ignoring etc. Didn't work. What did work is bringing in the little travel crate and him having a 1 minute time out. And I said "Time Out". I ignored him for that minute. If he bit again, back in he went. No Bite!!!! Time Out!!! Into the crate.
> 
> Even now if he bites hard and I say "Do you want a Time Out, he stops immediately and looks at me...
> 
> It worked for him...might for you.[/B]


This is the method I used.
I would pin Sammy on her back and say NO BITE, then if she did it again, I did it again, if she did it 3rd time I would say NO BITE TIME OUT and put her in her pen.
Sammy caught on really fast. I NEVER hit my baby and NEVER would. The idea behind pinning them on the ground on there back is so they surrender to you THE ALHPA, It worked. Now if I say NO TIME OUT even if she was barking and I wanted her to stop, she will STOP and just look at me. She nows mummy means it ( Not that I have to growl her, she is a good girl. No one likes to growl there babies, but even though they are cute and fluffy they still need rules like our human children.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='Phesty' date='Aug 6 2006, 07:53 PM' post='235389']
> So, other than asking Cesar Milan to come to my house to help, (it really is a shame that he's married...)[/B]


I like watching Cesar Milan too, isn't he cute? I have the puppy biting problem
also with Mia & Buddy. Mikey used to do it, but stopped when he got older.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Can you define "older", MikeysMom??









Noelle is STILL doing the biting thing. It's become habit, I'm afraid. It's not agressive (in my opinion), but it's definately not the right thing for her to do. I've tried the replace with the chew toy thing. HA!, she says. I've tried to do the cradle thing in my arms with her on her back and that's really wiggly and I'm afraid I'm going to hurt her. We've put her in time out with little success. So - I'm not trying to highjack your thread -- I'm just going to be very curious to see the other solutions.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well if you watched Cesar, he also said that when you say something you have to MEAN IT. The dog interprets the intonation of your voice not only the words. I think sound is more important then the words. 

Alex still play bites and he is 9 years old. He knows how hard he can apply pressure. But sometimes in the heat of the play if forgets himself and bites harder. I just have to elevate my voice and say Ouch ! and he will lick my hand.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> Well if you watched Cesar, he also said that when you say something you have to MEAN IT. The dog interprets the intonation of your voice not only the words. I think sound is more important then the words.
> 
> Alex still play bites and he is 9 years old. He knows how hard he can apply pressure. But sometimes in the heat of the play if forgets himself and bites harder. I just have to elevate my voice and say Ouch ! and he will lick my hand.[/B]


I do the same thing with Baby Gizmo. It works for us! At first you had to say it loudly now he just hears the word ouch and he stops.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='MaltAmore' date='Aug 7 2006, 07:42 AM' post='235529']
> Can you define "older", MikeysMom??
> 
> 
> ...


Like a year old. After he had all his adult teeth and was neutered
he seemed to calm down and doesn't use his teeth on me to play
anymore. Another thing I would do in the meantime is...when they
start using their teeth to play..in a loud and very firm voice say... NO BITE!!!!!
I always did that because they really do seem to understand that they
are doing something wrong to you and something that you don't like.
And do it everytime until the message gets across.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

For some reason Tango has started biting again! He will bite my fingers for no reason, bite when I try to put his harness on, and when I am doing any kind of grooming..brushing, cleaning his eyes, etc. I will have to try the "Time Out". I don't know why he would be biting again when he has all of his adult teeth and has been neutered. Also, I don't think he has calmed down any after being neutered! LOL.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I had this problem as well when Perri was a very young puppy. He would always always be biting me, and didn't have the bite inhibition down then I guess. It just took a lot of consistency with him. Every time he did it, I would firmly say NO BITE! and gently hold his mouth closed while looking him in the eye. It took a while, but he finally got it. Now, he will playfully bite me sometimes while I'm playing with him, but he never bites hard at all so I let him. I just think it takes puppies a little while to understand the concept is all. Good luck--just be firm and consistent!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Now if I could get him to stop barking................................LOL

Marie & Pacino


----------



## whamilton78 (Aug 13, 2006)

> Now if I could get him to stop barking................................LOL
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]



YES! What is the best way to control barking. I don't mind Killer barking when he's being playful or excited. But, he is starting to bark needlessly. I do the "no bite" thing too--not working yet, but he's 12 weeks old so we're working on it--but "no bark" isn't seeming to do the trick AT ALL. My husband and I think he is very verbal...in that he sort of talks back to us with little whimpers and various cute noises. So, when I reply to a bark with "NO BARK" he replys with a bark! It's cute, but I want to control the barking. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> We have been going to puppy school. I think someone asked if they could put bitter apple on their hand. The trainer said yes, but suggested giving a toy to chew on. She also said to say ouch loudly. I think for jumping she said to turn your back to the dog and ignore them till they behave. I wonder if you say no bite and ignore her she might get the idea. Or say no bite and give her a toy to chew.
> 
> Barb[/B]



I tried the bitter apple (actually I use one called bitter end) but I felt so sorry for mac. It didn't stop him (t does on everything else) he kept bitting my fingers... than he would stop and make this funny noise with his mouth, like if he was trying to make the bad taste go away. than he looked at me wth those puppy eyes... and kepts bitting my fingers... 
I FELT SOOOO BAD. I washed my hand right away. when I came back he laid down next to me and just licked my hand all over like if he was saying _"uhm... this si better"

the thing is... he just does that when we are playing. He doesn't do it hard and when he does I do the loud ouch, the ignoring thing... and then he licks me and bites me more gently. 

the bigger problem here is that I like it. It's how we play!!! =( he bites my cheek, and ears... and chin... feet!! LOL 

Is it too bad to let him do it????


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I wouldn't say it's "bad" to let Mac bite you. Here's my thinking on the issue though...

I would never, ever, ever want Josie to be the reason that a child becomes afraid of dogs. Young children also do not understand the difference between playful biting that is really gentle, and downright biting. The little ones think they've been bit when they feel a dog's teeth at all. That is why I don't want Josie biting, even in play. Honestly, it doesn't bother me at all, I just want her to be a good dog and not scare anyone. So, the choice is totally yours, this is just my humble opinion.

Josie says: But mah-om! I like to bite you, it's fun!

Steph and Josie


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

your opinion makes sense and I totally understand. Really! I think you are 100% right!

But there's the thing with me and mac... usually he doesn't bite anybody else. he loves attention... and he loves to be petted by strangers but I'm the only one who gets the bites!!!







but you never know when he gonna starts right?!?

About kids I understand your point... hihi... but right now I rather keep the kids away from him!!! hahaha
not totally... he loves kids!! I mean.... loves!! (the breeder I bought him from has 21 kids!!!!!! most of them are still little.) So he goes crazy when he sees the little ones. 
BUT... at the same time he was stepped on already! and I freaked out so badly... he cried so much... I thought he had broken his paw because he stayed with his paw up for some time and didn't want to walk. 

I know you can teach the kids on your house to be gentle and take care of the furbaby... but I don't have kids... My friends don't have kids. the only kids he sees are the neighbours and at our walks. 
I always tell them to be nice because he is a baby but I supervise both of them very closely. Mac included!!! LOL

My neighbours' kids are insane! Really insane. Everytime I see them outside when we go out I want to hide!!! LOL they are nice ids but a little too rough with mac. And they are always all together:10 kids!!! Jumping up and down to see Mac!!!!

SCARY


----------



## hollyhilson (Sep 8, 2006)

> For some reason Tango has started biting again! He will bite my fingers for no reason, bite when I try to put his harness on, and when I am doing any kind of grooming..brushing, cleaning his eyes, etc. I will have to try the "Time Out". I don't know why he would be biting again when he has all of his adult teeth and has been neutered. Also, I don't think he has calmed down any after being neutered! LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realize that I am new to this; but looking at the picture of you dog with the sever tear stains and reading the symptoms of biting starting over, and other troubles... One of the books that I read when researching into the Maltese might be of help. It has won a National Medical award .. A human Health Award Actually, the 2006 Ben Franklin Award Winner for the Nation's Best Health Book, it's called "Scared Poopless; The Straight Scoop on Dog Care. One complete chapter is dedicated to how a Maltese' nutrition can affect it's behavior, attitued and even cause tear stains. You can find it and even read an excerpt from the chapter at www.dogs4dogs.com

Still Looking for My Baby!
Holly


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

wow ... i am so glad someone made a post about this...
donbi since day 1 has been nibbling my fingers...
then... about 2 weeks later... she attacks our fingers, toes, and ankles...
around 6 months, my friends dog stayed with us for about 2 weeks...
they were such good pals.. and she never bite, nibble, nothing (during the 2 weeks)

now at 9 months
she continues the biting, nibbling, and now amazingly biting the bottom of my pants and not letting go.

I figured out she has fear aggression...
Puppy class at pet'smart did nothing beside SIT STAY n LAYDOWN.
I did the whole trying to be the leader of the pack, giving her time outs, 
brought about half of the toys at petsmart. 
did the apple bitter spraying it around my fingers.
NO BITE, 
I did about almost everything expect getting a professional instructor 1on1 lesson.

now... whats funny is..
when my brother, and dad, and fiance, say no bite, she stops!
she will be so relax and a complete lapdog.
The minute she see's me she is BAD to the bones :T
so i think im the problem


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is getting much better and I've been very strict on the "NO BITE" rule! I just tell her "NO BITE" and ignore her for a little bit and it's finally working.























Now, on to the "NO LICK" rule... Actually, the licking doesn't bother me, but my dad HATES HATES HATES it! And he brought up the good point that people who don't have dogs sometimes don't like it. So we're working on not licking. I saw a sign in a store in SanFrancisco that said "WARNING Dog can't handle his licker!" If it hadn't been ugly and overpriced, I would have bought it.

Josie says: See mom, I'm a good dog, I don't bite you no more! So, how about a treat!

Steph and Josie


----------

